# 5wks preg no sac?? HCG 185!! :( PLEASE READ



## asibling4gi04

LADIES,

Please tell me if you have ever heard of this. My last AF was nov 23 and I got preggers this cycle (after blighted ovum in June. Today AF is officially 10 days late. Home HPTS ALL POSITIVE! Felt not so preggers so I went to the local hospital emergency room complaining of cramps(just to get tests) and they took HCG and it is only 185 ..also, they saw no sac! I have to go back tomorrow for another HCG but where is my pregnancy if there is no sac?? Is this failing? Chemical?? I am so confused and yes, gutted. :( Yes they did internal scan and yes I am overweight. My bladder was empty too..Can this all contribute to lack of seeing baby or is 185hcg at this stage, my big clue that I am not having a viable pregnancy!?!? I am all over the place in thought. Very lost PLEASE HELP ME.:shrug::cry:


----------



## jd83

Maybe you ovulated late in your cycle and it is still too early to see anything. There are a few other women on here who have had the same thing, and then HCG kept rising, so they had scans done again later, and there the sac was! So don't lose hope yet, wait to see if HCG still going up to tell you what is really going on. With HCG levels being around 185, I wouldn't expect to see anything yet. That sounds like around the levels of having just implanted a few days ago, so probably too small still to see anything.


----------



## asibling4gi04

JD83 Thanks but if I just implanted, we inseminated On Dec 2-4th I ovulated on Dec 6, How long did it take to implant and why did I get a positive HPT on 11dpo (dec 17)?? So confused.. :shrug::cry:


----------



## confusedprego

You really can't tell anything from one hcg reading and 185 is too low to see anything on an ultrasound. are you going to go in for another hcg reading? if it doesn't atleast come close to doubling every 48hrs, then there's probably a problem. I understand why you're concerned as your 20+DPO but try to go for some more tests. It's normal to not "feel" pregnant yet at 5wks, so try to not read into that too much. 

Good luck - let us know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks confused..And congrats on your miracle. I go back in tomorrow for another HCG. I am thinking its not good at this point. I just want to know how its going to end..wheres the sac? why cant they see it anywhere?????:shrug:


----------



## jd83

You will often get a positive pregnancy test before they can visibly see much on u/s. My midwife told me they would rather test HCG levels with early pregancy because its easier to see if levels are rising, and that u/s varies person to person this early on so they would rather not use them til b/w 5-6 weeks. Even then, what you can see varies person to person at that early of stage. I have had 2 u/s, one at 5 weeks and one at 6 weeks, and it is still so small that she hasn't even dated it yet. She won't date it til we see the embryo change to fetus.

One of the ladies on the PAL thread went for a scan at 5 weeks, they saw nothing and told her she was going to miscarry. They then did bloodwork, and it was rising! So they rescanned her a week later, and there the baby was. So it just took a while to show up. Its really hard to not freak out when you have been through a loss (believe me, I am there with you, been freaking out this whole time) but you will definitely know whats going on once you get the second set of results. 

I wish I had some advice on how to keep calm til then, I think I could use it myself a lot of the time, lol. But I will keep fingers crossed for ya hoping for a good outcome.


----------



## asibling4gi04

jd thanks! I am taking it slow, one day at a time. Love the encouragement but do not want to bank on false hope..I will keep you posted! Hugs and you will be fine too! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## confusedprego

I have my FXd for you! Let us know the next reading! My SIL is my u/s tech and she says you cant see anything until your hcg is around 1200 so you could just be too early. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

confused you asked her??thanks! So sweet..but why at 5 weeks are my numbers sooo low????? :shrug:


----------



## confusedprego

I don't know...she said that everyone's hormones behave differently so try to not get too worked up about it, but that it could be a bad sign. How do you know you ovulated the 6th and did you DTD any other days? I would guess your dates are off somehow


----------



## asibling4gi04

I am awful..feeling sick, levels rising but not doubling and still no sac! More than likely ectopic :cry::cry:


----------



## mammag

Some studies recommend that a gestational sac should be visualized by 5.5 weeks' gestation; a gestational sac should be visualized with an hCG level of 1500-2400 mIU/mL for transvaginal ultrasound or with an hCG level over 3000 mIU/mL for a transabdominal ultrasound. If the hCG level is higher than the discriminatory zone and no gestational sac is visualized in the uterus, then consider that an ectopic pregnancy may be present.[1] Multiple gestations are an exception and can have higher hCG levels earlier in gestation because more hCG is being made by the trophoblasts from the multiple implantations. Thus, the gestational sac(s) may not be visible on ultrasound despite the hCG levels being higher than the discriminatory zone. Even with multiple gestations, the gestational sacs should be visible at a similar gestational age as singleton gestations or about 6 weeks' gestation if the dating is good.

https://emedicine.medscape.com/article/266317-overview#a0104

Wanted to show you this, hope it gives you some hope. Your in my prayers Asib, I'm really hoping for a sticky bean for you this time :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

mammag thanks how the heck are you?? IDK whats going on..Scan num 2 on Monday (5 weeks 4 days) showed nothing and my HCG was only 375.4. waiting for results on yesterday's hcg ..next scan on the 9th..I am thinking ectopic. Thanks for caring so much..it goes a long way as I feel SO ALONE!:cry:


----------



## tu123

asibling4gi04 said:


> confused you asked her??thanks! So sweet..but why at 5 weeks are my numbers sooo low????? :shrug:

Could you have ovulated twice?

With my BO last May it took 5mths before i ovulated properly. My body kept "attempting" so i never new when or if i had ovulated until my first proper cycle.

I implanted this time at 5/6 DPO and got a BFP at 9DPO, but that is SUPER early for implantation which could happen up to 12days PO.


----------



## mammag

asibling4gi04 said:


> mammag thanks how the heck are you?? IDK whats going on..Scan num 2 on Monday (5 weeks 4 days) showed nothing and my HCG was only 375.4. waiting for results on yesterday's hcg ..next scan on the 9th..I am thinking ectopic. Thanks for caring so much..it goes a long way as I feel SO ALONE!:cry:

You should NEVER feel alone!!! Not with all the beautiful ladies on here that all care about you so much :) I'm okay, things have been a little (or a lot) crazy lately, but; I keep on keeping on, lol. PM me as soon as you get your results. I'm praying so hard that this little bean is sticky for you.


----------



## Mrskg

You are def not alone asibling x you are still in my thoughts x in fact since i read your poem you sent me every day you will always be in my thoughts and I will be forever thankful to you for helping ease my worry with you lovely words xxx wish I could ease yours as easily xxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Mammag, thank you so much and thanks for holding my hand on here..I need you ladies!

Mrs KG, I meant every word in that poem. You are special. I can feel it. You will be alright mama! I want to be the first to see the scan! :haha:

I love you ladies..without you right now, I would prob be checked in to a mental ward.

No HCG results yesterday they never got them so I am angry and upset that I have to nag them today for them and wait wait wait! UGH THIS MAKES ME NUTS! :cry:


----------



## asibling4gi04

TU123, wow..ovulated twice? I never thought of that. my last AF was Nov 23rd, I was inseminated (at home) on Dec2, 3 and 4th and thought I ovulated on the 6th..(MY DARKEST TEST was the 5th and the cramps of ovulation struck on the 6th)...so IDK?? Maybe it was later and the swimmers stuck around?? I am not too sure...I just feel so empty in there not feeling preggo..at least with the B.O., I felt the pressure of the sac growing..This is telling me, prob ectopic..we will soon find out. Thanks for being here.:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hcg results from 2 days ago blood work is 546.3 from 375.4. Not looking good. Sounding and looking to me like ectopic. I guess i must wait for monday's scan..wont know more til tuesday!


----------



## Mrskg

more waiting for you x im so sorry xxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Just wanted to send T&P your way hunni :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Well, My scan showed no sac and I have begun to bleed a little. They did another HCG test yesterday (WHY???!!) waiting for those results and more than likely, will have a shot tomorrow to end this tubal/mystery pregnancy! Hope all is well with everyone ladies, hard for me to go back and read on you all as I just wanna crawl under a rock and die..love you all..


----------



## Mrskg

Aw asibling I'm so sorry what an awful time you are having sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you my sweet MRSKG. I will be ok hun I have mourned this for 2 weeks now so I am done crying..just want it over with so that I can be your bump buddy in three months from now! I am dusting myself off and trying again! :hugs: How are you?


----------



## Mrskg

I so know what you mean about wanting it over with it took 3wk's for my mmc to pass was dreadful but like you gave me time to accept an to grieve x it's 6 months today since mmc an I feel at peace I even took my loss ticker down it just feels right I will never forget but I need to close that chapter an concentrate on writing this one x I tried straight away too unfortunately I had my 2 chemicals but I got here eventually x just counting down the days till scan symptoms not really a reassurance as had them with mmc for 6wks after baby stopped but they were much more intense so reckon my hormones must have been raging an things were wrong straight from Implantation I was being sick before I even got my bfp an looked about 4months at 10wks Even though baby was gone by that point x starting to have a good feeling all will be fine this time but scared to get hopes up too much just in case x i can't wait to celebrate your next bfp with you xxxxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

you will be ok MRS KG..I feel for your fear though.. I am here for you but I thnk you and your little bean will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw darling, im sorry the sac didn't show up :-( How u doing? Xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

mrsmoo thanks how are you?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Waiting....! Still no sign of this resolving on its own so I guess I will have decisions to make after scan on thurs.

Have they mentioned the methotrexate then? Is that the route youre going?


----------



## asibling4gi04

yes and yes.. :cry: scared to not do it..I want my tube to stay in tact


----------



## MrsMoo72

Course you do babe, I really feel for you xxx
Theres a thread on TTC after loss about TTC after methotrexate shot, the girls there might be able to advise you xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

ok,..is it possible to ttc after?:shrug:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh yes definitely but think you have to wait maybe 3 cycles? Im not sure, I briefly looked at it when they said mine might be ectopic but can't remember details. 
Do you have to go back 2moro then? Maybe as you're having some bleeding you may not need intervention? If your hcg is dropping?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Ob called..DNC in the a.m. and we will see after that if shot is needed..love to u all.. T! hank u


----------



## Mrskg

Thinkin of you xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Big hugs sweetie, rest up xxx


----------



## asibling4gi04

well it wasnt ectopic, smallest sac showed on scan before d&c and villi found in d&c so it was a pending intrauterine miscarriage. What a tease my numbers got up to lo1400..thanks


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw hunny that sucks but at least your tubes are ok amd you shouldn't have to wait as long to try again?


----------

